# Making a Lamination Style Wearable Wooden Ring! With Inlay!



## WoodenFrog (Jun 4, 2010)

*Making a Lamination Style Wearable Wooden Ring! With Inlay!*

Hi Everyone, this is my first time trying to do a blog. So please bear with me, I'll do my best!
I have had a lot of request to do a blog about my rings, I do 2 kinds of rings. The Lamination style and the Bentwood style, this blog is on the Lamination style. This ring is made out of Cocobolo, Brass and has a Mother- of-Pearl inlay. 
I start out with 3 thin squares of Cocobolo, about a 1.5", I have a thin sheet of brass that I cut about the same size as the wood. I lay them out to orientate the grain of the wood in different directions, this helps the ring with strength.







I then sand and scuff the brass to make it have a little more bite, I use the good old Gorilla Glue(Brown Poly Type) to glue the pieces together, I spray all pieces with water before gluing to make sure of a nice sticky bond(tough on the fingers though).







I try to keep the parts all lined up the best I can, this makes for easier cutting and a nicer ring. I then clamp the ring together ( I use many little clamps the better the clamping the better the bond!







Once the piece is dry (I wait 24hrs)
I then clean all the foamed out glue from the piece so I can see what I am working with,














I use small saws to cut the piece down to a somewhat Stop sign shape, I do not have or use very many power tools. I have a blood disorder that I must take large amounts of blood thinners, Me and big power saws do not play well together. My favorite saw is an old hacksaw blade with tape around it for a handle, I do have a scroll saw but I rarely use it! I like the way I am kinda hands on for these rings( I really enjoy it!) My other favorite tool his my Dremel tools, I now have 4 different ones, it makes it easier than switching tips all the time. I also do not have a shop of any kind, I do almost everything on the front porch of the house, that is a lot of fun on real cold days. I have a little work bench in my bedroom and my kitchen table is always a second work space, Thank God I am not married!! Enough about that, after I have got the ring into a somewhat stop sign shape,







I can begin making it take shape, I start by inserting a drill bit in the Dremel and drilling a starter hole in the piece, so I can then use a Dremel spiral cut blade to open up the piece enough to get my Dremel high speed cutter in the hole to begin getting the ring sized!














In these pics I have already started with the High speed cutter to make the ring go from Stop sign shape to a bit more round! Here's a pic of the high speed cutter that I am referring to,







! Sorry that pic is not the best, I then basically just keep at it until I have something close to a ring, I try to size the ring to a paper sizer that I printed off the net, I have a ring mandrel on order it has not got here yet!














as for the shape of the ring I kinda just let the Wood/Ring speak to me. This ring will not only have the brass in it it will have the Mother- ofPearl inlay also, after I get the ring down to almost what I want. I use sanding drums of different grits to kinda almost give it that finished shape.





























This ring is about a size seven, I make them a little larger so that when I add the CA glue finish on them, the will be very close on size, The next step is to cut a groove around the ring to have a place to put the crushed stone/shell! I use a lot of small files and things to do this, take your time this is when it starts getting fun!














you can now prepare the inlay material, in this case Mother-of Pearl I bought off Ebay







I use this little pipe on pipe thing I made to crush the small squares into crushed pieces for the inlay,





















I then proceed to dab a little super glue in the groove and place a piece of shell in the groove a do this all the way around the groove in the ring. After that has dried I go back and fill the small gaps with glue and even finer shell powder.





















After I have all the shell in and around the Ring, I use my Dremel tool with coarse grit sanding drum to grind the shell back down to the surface of the ring and to clean off the extra glue and shell, I would like to say use caution when doing this step, safety glasses and dust mask are a a must for this, some shell and stone as well as wood can be toxic. Super glue is not fun to breath either! After I am satisfied with the results of the inlay, I begin to do the final sanding and shaping of the ring, this is just a mater of taste. I like my rings real smooth so I go an extra mile final sanding, I then wash the ring with water and let it dry. After it is dry I sand again, wet again, sand again, this raises the grain to assure a real smooth finish!








After I am sure the ring is ready and* Willing*_for the final finish, I start applying several coats of CA glue, I use the kind Instant Crazy Glue Brush On, just store bought you could use whatever kind you like. I just like this kind,









I coat the ring over and over again, most of the time with about 8-10 coats of the glue. I then use a micro mesh polishing kit to get that super gloss shine and look, if I see any spots that need more attention I add more glue and sand/ buff again. I make my on buffing wax mostly just Beeswax and Carnuba wax, melted together. I add 2-3 coats of the wax and buff by hand. This is how I make my little rings(Lamination Style), I hope you all enjoy my first blog! I know it was long but I wanted to include as much as I could, I hope to be able to show you all how I do the Bentwood Method Soon! That is a whole 'nother ball game!
I know that some of you will say man I could do that a lot easier on the lathe, or with this tool or that tool!
That is fine, this is just how I do it! I hope you all try them soon they are fun and rewarding, they take time but so does great Wine doesn't it? Please feel free to comment and suggest(I like Reading that stuff).
or if you have questions, drop me Aline Thank you all for all your help, and God Bless.


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

WoodenFrog said:


> *Making a Lamination Style Wearable Wooden Ring! With Inlay!*
> 
> Hi Everyone, this is my first time trying to do a blog. So please bear with me, I'll do my best!
> I have had a lot of request to do a blog about my rings, I do 2 kinds of rings. The Lamination style and the Bentwood style, this blog is on the Lamination style. This ring is made out of Cocobolo, Brass and has a Mother- of-Pearl inlay.
> ...


Well done Robert. Congrats on your first blog. Folks shouldn't have too many questions after your thorogh explanations, but they might. Nice ring too.


----------



## BonnieBartay (Feb 14, 2013)

WoodenFrog said:


> *Making a Lamination Style Wearable Wooden Ring! With Inlay!*
> 
> Hi Everyone, this is my first time trying to do a blog. So please bear with me, I'll do my best!
> I have had a lot of request to do a blog about my rings, I do 2 kinds of rings. The Lamination style and the Bentwood style, this blog is on the Lamination style. This ring is made out of Cocobolo, Brass and has a Mother- of-Pearl inlay.
> ...


Very impressive! Enjoyed reading about this. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

WoodenFrog said:


> *Making a Lamination Style Wearable Wooden Ring! With Inlay!*
> 
> Hi Everyone, this is my first time trying to do a blog. So please bear with me, I'll do my best!
> I have had a lot of request to do a blog about my rings, I do 2 kinds of rings. The Lamination style and the Bentwood style, this blog is on the Lamination style. This ring is made out of Cocobolo, Brass and has a Mother- of-Pearl inlay.
> ...


Beautiful ring Robert, and I totally understand where you are coming from when you say that you prefer the handwork approach over the machine tools and I'd guess many others would too.


----------



## WoodenFrog (Jun 4, 2010)

WoodenFrog said:


> *Making a Lamination Style Wearable Wooden Ring! With Inlay!*
> 
> Hi Everyone, this is my first time trying to do a blog. So please bear with me, I'll do my best!
> I have had a lot of request to do a blog about my rings, I do 2 kinds of rings. The Lamination style and the Bentwood style, this blog is on the Lamination style. This ring is made out of Cocobolo, Brass and has a Mother- of-Pearl inlay.
> ...


Thank you Rance!! for all your help!
Chris, I am glad you enjoyed this.
Mike(stefang) I'm glad you liked the ring, with my health it is real hard and scaring to get near all those Big, Scary Saws!! But I love working with Wood!! Thanks!


----------



## JoeyG (Mar 19, 2011)

WoodenFrog said:


> *Making a Lamination Style Wearable Wooden Ring! With Inlay!*
> 
> Hi Everyone, this is my first time trying to do a blog. So please bear with me, I'll do my best!
> I have had a lot of request to do a blog about my rings, I do 2 kinds of rings. The Lamination style and the Bentwood style, this blog is on the Lamination style. This ring is made out of Cocobolo, Brass and has a Mother- of-Pearl inlay.
> ...


Robert, It's a beautiful ring and a great blog. I don't know that I will begin making rings, but your process has me thinking on ideas for my boxes.

Thanks for putting all of this together for us.

Joey


----------



## WoodenFrog (Jun 4, 2010)

WoodenFrog said:


> *Making a Lamination Style Wearable Wooden Ring! With Inlay!*
> 
> Hi Everyone, this is my first time trying to do a blog. So please bear with me, I'll do my best!
> I have had a lot of request to do a blog about my rings, I do 2 kinds of rings. The Lamination style and the Bentwood style, this blog is on the Lamination style. This ring is made out of Cocobolo, Brass and has a Mother- of-Pearl inlay.
> ...


Thank you Joey, I'm glad I could be of some help!


----------



## littlecope (Oct 23, 2008)

WoodenFrog said:


> *Making a Lamination Style Wearable Wooden Ring! With Inlay!*
> 
> Hi Everyone, this is my first time trying to do a blog. So please bear with me, I'll do my best!
> I have had a lot of request to do a blog about my rings, I do 2 kinds of rings. The Lamination style and the Bentwood style, this blog is on the Lamination style. This ring is made out of Cocobolo, Brass and has a Mother- of-Pearl inlay.
> ...


Good Blog Robert, and that Ring is Precious!!


----------



## staryder (Oct 25, 2012)

WoodenFrog said:


> *Making a Lamination Style Wearable Wooden Ring! With Inlay!*
> 
> Hi Everyone, this is my first time trying to do a blog. So please bear with me, I'll do my best!
> I have had a lot of request to do a blog about my rings, I do 2 kinds of rings. The Lamination style and the Bentwood style, this blog is on the Lamination style. This ring is made out of Cocobolo, Brass and has a Mother- of-Pearl inlay.
> ...


Great project….Thank you so much for sharing…. I have wondered how you did such fine detailed work on your rings. The Blog was great as well…. Please do one on your bentwood style the next time around….


----------



## WoodenFrog (Jun 4, 2010)

WoodenFrog said:


> *Making a Lamination Style Wearable Wooden Ring! With Inlay!*
> 
> Hi Everyone, this is my first time trying to do a blog. So please bear with me, I'll do my best!
> I have had a lot of request to do a blog about my rings, I do 2 kinds of rings. The Lamination style and the Bentwood style, this blog is on the Lamination style. This ring is made out of Cocobolo, Brass and has a Mother- of-Pearl inlay.
> ...


Thank you, Mike glad you liked it!
Rick, I'm glad you liked it! It will be a little while but I'll try to get one done! The Bentwoods are a lot more work!


----------



## RjGall (Jun 16, 2008)

WoodenFrog said:


> *Making a Lamination Style Wearable Wooden Ring! With Inlay!*
> 
> Hi Everyone, this is my first time trying to do a blog. So please bear with me, I'll do my best!
> I have had a lot of request to do a blog about my rings, I do 2 kinds of rings. The Lamination style and the Bentwood style, this blog is on the Lamination style. This ring is made out of Cocobolo, Brass and has a Mother- of-Pearl inlay.
> ...


Thanks Robert for taking the time to post this Blog it will come in handy when I want to make my 1st ring.


----------



## Michael1 (Feb 12, 2011)

WoodenFrog said:


> *Making a Lamination Style Wearable Wooden Ring! With Inlay!*
> 
> Hi Everyone, this is my first time trying to do a blog. So please bear with me, I'll do my best!
> I have had a lot of request to do a blog about my rings, I do 2 kinds of rings. The Lamination style and the Bentwood style, this blog is on the Lamination style. This ring is made out of Cocobolo, Brass and has a Mother- of-Pearl inlay.
> ...


I really enjoyed this blog Robert!! It was really enjoyable and I learned allot! I have been wondering how you did the fine detail work on these. Cant wait to see the bentwood process! Thanks for posting this!


----------



## WoodenFrog (Jun 4, 2010)

WoodenFrog said:


> *Making a Lamination Style Wearable Wooden Ring! With Inlay!*
> 
> Hi Everyone, this is my first time trying to do a blog. So please bear with me, I'll do my best!
> I have had a lot of request to do a blog about my rings, I do 2 kinds of rings. The Lamination style and the Bentwood style, this blog is on the Lamination style. This ring is made out of Cocobolo, Brass and has a Mother- of-Pearl inlay.
> ...


Thank you Rj, when you make your first ring, please let me know how it turns out!
Michael, I'm glad you enjoyed it! I'll try on the bentwood, Just not quit ready yet.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

WoodenFrog said:


> *Making a Lamination Style Wearable Wooden Ring! With Inlay!*
> 
> Hi Everyone, this is my first time trying to do a blog. So please bear with me, I'll do my best!
> I have had a lot of request to do a blog about my rings, I do 2 kinds of rings. The Lamination style and the Bentwood style, this blog is on the Lamination style. This ring is made out of Cocobolo, Brass and has a Mother- of-Pearl inlay.
> ...


Thanks Robert that was a very detailed description of the process. I was impressed with the amount of effort that goes into one of your rings and how well they turn out!


----------



## WoodenFrog (Jun 4, 2010)

WoodenFrog said:


> *Making a Lamination Style Wearable Wooden Ring! With Inlay!*
> 
> Hi Everyone, this is my first time trying to do a blog. So please bear with me, I'll do my best!
> I have had a lot of request to do a blog about my rings, I do 2 kinds of rings. The Lamination style and the Bentwood style, this blog is on the Lamination style. This ring is made out of Cocobolo, Brass and has a Mother- of-Pearl inlay.
> ...


Thank you oldnovice! glad you enjoyed it!


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

WoodenFrog said:


> *Making a Lamination Style Wearable Wooden Ring! With Inlay!*
> 
> Hi Everyone, this is my first time trying to do a blog. So please bear with me, I'll do my best!
> I have had a lot of request to do a blog about my rings, I do 2 kinds of rings. The Lamination style and the Bentwood style, this blog is on the Lamination style. This ring is made out of Cocobolo, Brass and has a Mother- of-Pearl inlay.
> ...


Wow! Very nice picture blog and how-to. Exquisite ring also.


----------



## WoodenFrog (Jun 4, 2010)

WoodenFrog said:


> *Making a Lamination Style Wearable Wooden Ring! With Inlay!*
> 
> Hi Everyone, this is my first time trying to do a blog. So please bear with me, I'll do my best!
> I have had a lot of request to do a blog about my rings, I do 2 kinds of rings. The Lamination style and the Bentwood style, this blog is on the Lamination style. This ring is made out of Cocobolo, Brass and has a Mother- of-Pearl inlay.
> ...


Thank You Roger!!, I tried I hope it was not too…Boring!!
Are you back from the trip?


----------



## tpritch (Jan 12, 2011)

WoodenFrog said:


> *Making a Lamination Style Wearable Wooden Ring! With Inlay!*
> 
> Hi Everyone, this is my first time trying to do a blog. So please bear with me, I'll do my best!
> I have had a lot of request to do a blog about my rings, I do 2 kinds of rings. The Lamination style and the Bentwood style, this blog is on the Lamination style. This ring is made out of Cocobolo, Brass and has a Mother- of-Pearl inlay.
> ...


Great project. I may give that a try. Thanks for sharing. You did great job too of putting your blog together.


----------



## Zepluros (Jan 20, 2013)

WoodenFrog said:


> *Making a Lamination Style Wearable Wooden Ring! With Inlay!*
> 
> Hi Everyone, this is my first time trying to do a blog. So please bear with me, I'll do my best!
> I have had a lot of request to do a blog about my rings, I do 2 kinds of rings. The Lamination style and the Bentwood style, this blog is on the Lamination style. This ring is made out of Cocobolo, Brass and has a Mother- of-Pearl inlay.
> ...


Seriously folks, MOP dust is deadly, wear a mask. Nice work for so limited a tool selection.


----------



## WoodenFrog (Jun 4, 2010)

WoodenFrog said:


> *Making a Lamination Style Wearable Wooden Ring! With Inlay!*
> 
> Hi Everyone, this is my first time trying to do a blog. So please bear with me, I'll do my best!
> I have had a lot of request to do a blog about my rings, I do 2 kinds of rings. The Lamination style and the Bentwood style, this blog is on the Lamination style. This ring is made out of Cocobolo, Brass and has a Mother- of-Pearl inlay.
> ...


Thanks Thomas!!! I try not to breath any of this stuff!


----------



## WoodenFrog (Jun 4, 2010)

WoodenFrog said:


> *Making a Lamination Style Wearable Wooden Ring! With Inlay!*
> 
> Hi Everyone, this is my first time trying to do a blog. So please bear with me, I'll do my best!
> I have had a lot of request to do a blog about my rings, I do 2 kinds of rings. The Lamination style and the Bentwood style, this blog is on the Lamination style. This ring is made out of Cocobolo, Brass and has a Mother- of-Pearl inlay.
> ...


Thank you, Tom!! I hope you give it a try they are fun!
I hope to get a blog done sometime on the Bentwood process, I just am not quite ready to do that yet!


----------



## Zepluros (Jan 20, 2013)

WoodenFrog said:


> *Making a Lamination Style Wearable Wooden Ring! With Inlay!*
> 
> Hi Everyone, this is my first time trying to do a blog. So please bear with me, I'll do my best!
> I have had a lot of request to do a blog about my rings, I do 2 kinds of rings. The Lamination style and the Bentwood style, this blog is on the Lamination style. This ring is made out of Cocobolo, Brass and has a Mother- of-Pearl inlay.
> ...


I'm really curious about what Bentwood is all about.


----------



## Firemandave (Apr 14, 2012)

WoodenFrog said:


> *Making a Lamination Style Wearable Wooden Ring! With Inlay!*
> 
> Hi Everyone, this is my first time trying to do a blog. So please bear with me, I'll do my best!
> I have had a lot of request to do a blog about my rings, I do 2 kinds of rings. The Lamination style and the Bentwood style, this blog is on the Lamination style. This ring is made out of Cocobolo, Brass and has a Mother- of-Pearl inlay.
> ...


Very nice, great job, you have put alot of thought into making your ring


----------



## WoodenFrog (Jun 4, 2010)

WoodenFrog said:


> *Making a Lamination Style Wearable Wooden Ring! With Inlay!*
> 
> Hi Everyone, this is my first time trying to do a blog. So please bear with me, I'll do my best!
> I have had a lot of request to do a blog about my rings, I do 2 kinds of rings. The Lamination style and the Bentwood style, this blog is on the Lamination style. This ring is made out of Cocobolo, Brass and has a Mother- of-Pearl inlay.
> ...


Thank you FiremanDave!! It is something I enjoy!!


----------



## JonathanG (Jan 18, 2010)

WoodenFrog said:


> *Making a Lamination Style Wearable Wooden Ring! With Inlay!*
> 
> Hi Everyone, this is my first time trying to do a blog. So please bear with me, I'll do my best!
> I have had a lot of request to do a blog about my rings, I do 2 kinds of rings. The Lamination style and the Bentwood style, this blog is on the Lamination style. This ring is made out of Cocobolo, Brass and has a Mother- of-Pearl inlay.
> ...


Robert,

Thanks for taking the time to document your process for us. Lots of detailed information to show us how you do it. It was a good read!


----------



## WoodenFrog (Jun 4, 2010)

WoodenFrog said:


> *Making a Lamination Style Wearable Wooden Ring! With Inlay!*
> 
> Hi Everyone, this is my first time trying to do a blog. So please bear with me, I'll do my best!
> I have had a lot of request to do a blog about my rings, I do 2 kinds of rings. The Lamination style and the Bentwood style, this blog is on the Lamination style. This ring is made out of Cocobolo, Brass and has a Mother- of-Pearl inlay.
> ...


Thank you, Jonathan! My Pleasure!!


----------



## JonathanG (Jan 18, 2010)

WoodenFrog said:


> *Making a Lamination Style Wearable Wooden Ring! With Inlay!*
> 
> Hi Everyone, this is my first time trying to do a blog. So please bear with me, I'll do my best!
> I have had a lot of request to do a blog about my rings, I do 2 kinds of rings. The Lamination style and the Bentwood style, this blog is on the Lamination style. This ring is made out of Cocobolo, Brass and has a Mother- of-Pearl inlay.
> ...


From a few blogs that I've done, I know these can take quite a bit of your time to do. I can appreciate the time this likely took you to produce.


----------



## WoodenFrog (Jun 4, 2010)

WoodenFrog said:


> *Making a Lamination Style Wearable Wooden Ring! With Inlay!*
> 
> Hi Everyone, this is my first time trying to do a blog. So please bear with me, I'll do my best!
> I have had a lot of request to do a blog about my rings, I do 2 kinds of rings. The Lamination style and the Bentwood style, this blog is on the Lamination style. This ring is made out of Cocobolo, Brass and has a Mother- of-Pearl inlay.
> ...


Thanks Jonathan!


----------



## LeroyTheLips (Mar 31, 2012)

WoodenFrog said:


> *Making a Lamination Style Wearable Wooden Ring! With Inlay!*
> 
> Hi Everyone, this is my first time trying to do a blog. So please bear with me, I'll do my best!
> I have had a lot of request to do a blog about my rings, I do 2 kinds of rings. The Lamination style and the Bentwood style, this blog is on the Lamination style. This ring is made out of Cocobolo, Brass and has a Mother- of-Pearl inlay.
> ...


Really enjoyed your article. Very beautiful work.


----------



## WoodenFrog (Jun 4, 2010)

WoodenFrog said:


> *Making a Lamination Style Wearable Wooden Ring! With Inlay!*
> 
> Hi Everyone, this is my first time trying to do a blog. So please bear with me, I'll do my best!
> I have had a lot of request to do a blog about my rings, I do 2 kinds of rings. The Lamination style and the Bentwood style, this blog is on the Lamination style. This ring is made out of Cocobolo, Brass and has a Mother- of-Pearl inlay.
> ...


Thank You Very Much, Leroy!! I'm glad you enjoyed it!


----------



## Northwest29 (Aug 1, 2011)

WoodenFrog said:


> *Making a Lamination Style Wearable Wooden Ring! With Inlay!*
> 
> Hi Everyone, this is my first time trying to do a blog. So please bear with me, I'll do my best!
> I have had a lot of request to do a blog about my rings, I do 2 kinds of rings. The Lamination style and the Bentwood style, this blog is on the Lamination style. This ring is made out of Cocobolo, Brass and has a Mother- of-Pearl inlay.
> ...


Excellent blog and wonderful, no, beautiful ring. I want to give this a try. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Doodle (Jan 30, 2013)

WoodenFrog said:


> *Making a Lamination Style Wearable Wooden Ring! With Inlay!*
> 
> Hi Everyone, this is my first time trying to do a blog. So please bear with me, I'll do my best!
> I have had a lot of request to do a blog about my rings, I do 2 kinds of rings. The Lamination style and the Bentwood style, this blog is on the Lamination style. This ring is made out of Cocobolo, Brass and has a Mother- of-Pearl inlay.
> ...


Wow! Such a beautiful piece! And your use of super-glue as a finish is pretty ingenious! Who'd've thought that simple, common super-glue could hold such a beautiful shine?! Great work!


----------



## WoodenFrog (Jun 4, 2010)

WoodenFrog said:


> *Making a Lamination Style Wearable Wooden Ring! With Inlay!*
> 
> Hi Everyone, this is my first time trying to do a blog. So please bear with me, I'll do my best!
> I have had a lot of request to do a blog about my rings, I do 2 kinds of rings. The Lamination style and the Bentwood style, this blog is on the Lamination style. This ring is made out of Cocobolo, Brass and has a Mother- of-Pearl inlay.
> ...


I would love to take credit for the Superglue but I can't, Many Woodworkers before me used it!
Pen turners have used it for years!!!!
I thank this site for everything I've learned!
I'm glad you liked the blog!!
Thank You!!!!


----------



## darinS (Jul 20, 2010)

WoodenFrog said:


> *Making a Lamination Style Wearable Wooden Ring! With Inlay!*
> 
> Hi Everyone, this is my first time trying to do a blog. So please bear with me, I'll do my best!
> I have had a lot of request to do a blog about my rings, I do 2 kinds of rings. The Lamination style and the Bentwood style, this blog is on the Lamination style. This ring is made out of Cocobolo, Brass and has a Mother- of-Pearl inlay.
> ...


Beautiful work Robert. Very easy to follow instructions. Going to favorite this so I can surprise LOML someday. Thanks again!!


----------



## WoodenFrog (Jun 4, 2010)

WoodenFrog said:


> *Making a Lamination Style Wearable Wooden Ring! With Inlay!*
> 
> Hi Everyone, this is my first time trying to do a blog. So please bear with me, I'll do my best!
> I have had a lot of request to do a blog about my rings, I do 2 kinds of rings. The Lamination style and the Bentwood style, this blog is on the Lamination style. This ring is made out of Cocobolo, Brass and has a Mother- of-Pearl inlay.
> ...


No Problem Darin, Thank You!


----------



## Inspector (Jan 4, 2010)

WoodenFrog said:


> *Making a Lamination Style Wearable Wooden Ring! With Inlay!*
> 
> Hi Everyone, this is my first time trying to do a blog. So please bear with me, I'll do my best!
> I have had a lot of request to do a blog about my rings, I do 2 kinds of rings. The Lamination style and the Bentwood style, this blog is on the Lamination style. This ring is made out of Cocobolo, Brass and has a Mother- of-Pearl inlay.
> ...


Great blog Robert. You descriptions do not require any questions as to how you make your ring. That's another one on my to-do list. Wearing a mask or having a good dust collection system is a must if you want to work with "exotic" woods and materials including CA or Krazy glue.


----------



## WoodenFrog (Jun 4, 2010)

WoodenFrog said:


> *Making a Lamination Style Wearable Wooden Ring! With Inlay!*
> 
> Hi Everyone, this is my first time trying to do a blog. So please bear with me, I'll do my best!
> I have had a lot of request to do a blog about my rings, I do 2 kinds of rings. The Lamination style and the Bentwood style, this blog is on the Lamination style. This ring is made out of Cocobolo, Brass and has a Mother- of-Pearl inlay.
> ...


So True! Glen, So true! I am glad you liked the blog, thank you!!


----------



## LoganN (Mar 13, 2013)

WoodenFrog said:


> *Making a Lamination Style Wearable Wooden Ring! With Inlay!*
> 
> Hi Everyone, this is my first time trying to do a blog. So please bear with me, I'll do my best!
> I have had a lot of request to do a blog about my rings, I do 2 kinds of rings. The Lamination style and the Bentwood style, this blog is on the Lamination style. This ring is made out of Cocobolo, Brass and has a Mother- of-Pearl inlay.
> ...


WOW! Great directions and something I think I could do! I appreciate that you took the time to show how you did it!


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

WoodenFrog said:


> *Making a Lamination Style Wearable Wooden Ring! With Inlay!*
> 
> Hi Everyone, this is my first time trying to do a blog. So please bear with me, I'll do my best!
> I have had a lot of request to do a blog about my rings, I do 2 kinds of rings. The Lamination style and the Bentwood style, this blog is on the Lamination style. This ring is made out of Cocobolo, Brass and has a Mother- of-Pearl inlay.
> ...


Nice work, Robert. It was also presented very well.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## WoodenFrog (Jun 4, 2010)

WoodenFrog said:


> *Making a Lamination Style Wearable Wooden Ring! With Inlay!*
> 
> Hi Everyone, this is my first time trying to do a blog. So please bear with me, I'll do my best!
> I have had a lot of request to do a blog about my rings, I do 2 kinds of rings. The Lamination style and the Bentwood style, this blog is on the Lamination style. This ring is made out of Cocobolo, Brass and has a Mother- of-Pearl inlay.
> ...


Thank you Very Much, Logan and Charles.
I hope it helps somebody out if the go to make a ring.
Someday I'm gonna do a blog on the Bentwood style! Just not ready yet!
Thank you all again!!


----------



## LoganN (Mar 13, 2013)

WoodenFrog said:


> *Making a Lamination Style Wearable Wooden Ring! With Inlay!*
> 
> Hi Everyone, this is my first time trying to do a blog. So please bear with me, I'll do my best!
> I have had a lot of request to do a blog about my rings, I do 2 kinds of rings. The Lamination style and the Bentwood style, this blog is on the Lamination style. This ring is made out of Cocobolo, Brass and has a Mother- of-Pearl inlay.
> ...


I made a go at it between yesterday and today. Your directions made it easy to have an idea of what to do. Do you finish your rings off with super glue all the time (and the wax)? I'm trying to figure out how to make it look somewhere as nice as yours!Thanks again!


----------



## WoodenFrog (Jun 4, 2010)

WoodenFrog said:


> *Making a Lamination Style Wearable Wooden Ring! With Inlay!*
> 
> Hi Everyone, this is my first time trying to do a blog. So please bear with me, I'll do my best!
> I have had a lot of request to do a blog about my rings, I do 2 kinds of rings. The Lamination style and the Bentwood style, this blog is on the Lamination style. This ring is made out of Cocobolo, Brass and has a Mother- of-Pearl inlay.
> ...


Logan, I do finish them of with the super glue finish and then followed by the micro-mesh sanding kit then followed by my own homemade wax!
The key to the shine is lots of coats of super glue then the micro mesh kit!
Hope this helps, if you need more help just ask!
Good luck!


----------



## ssengine1885 (Jul 23, 2012)

WoodenFrog said:


> *Making a Lamination Style Wearable Wooden Ring! With Inlay!*
> 
> Hi Everyone, this is my first time trying to do a blog. So please bear with me, I'll do my best!
> I have had a lot of request to do a blog about my rings, I do 2 kinds of rings. The Lamination style and the Bentwood style, this blog is on the Lamination style. This ring is made out of Cocobolo, Brass and has a Mother- of-Pearl inlay.
> ...


Thanks for the blog Robert. I am thinking about using this method for a set of napkin rings.


----------



## WoodenFrog (Jun 4, 2010)

WoodenFrog said:


> *Making a Lamination Style Wearable Wooden Ring! With Inlay!*
> 
> Hi Everyone, this is my first time trying to do a blog. So please bear with me, I'll do my best!
> I have had a lot of request to do a blog about my rings, I do 2 kinds of rings. The Lamination style and the Bentwood style, this blog is on the Lamination style. This ring is made out of Cocobolo, Brass and has a Mother- of-Pearl inlay.
> ...


Thanks John I hope they turn out well for you, Please post the project when your done.
I'd like to see them, Good luck!


----------



## edward60 (Feb 18, 2013)

WoodenFrog said:


> *Making a Lamination Style Wearable Wooden Ring! With Inlay!*
> 
> Hi Everyone, this is my first time trying to do a blog. So please bear with me, I'll do my best!
> I have had a lot of request to do a blog about my rings, I do 2 kinds of rings. The Lamination style and the Bentwood style, this blog is on the Lamination style. This ring is made out of Cocobolo, Brass and has a Mother- of-Pearl inlay.
> ...


Thank you for this blog and sharing. I am make the ring with brass, purpleheart and black ebony after reading your blog. My daughter was very glad to this ring. Now I will have to make two more the rings for another my daughters . About finishing. I am read on the knifes forum one more way of the finishing. A few drops of the CA glue ( 5 drops) add to the 50 ml acetone . Then also the ring finish this mix 8-10 layers. I am used the hole saw for the drill holes. Good luck Robert.


----------



## WoodenFrog (Jun 4, 2010)

WoodenFrog said:


> *Making a Lamination Style Wearable Wooden Ring! With Inlay!*
> 
> Hi Everyone, this is my first time trying to do a blog. So please bear with me, I'll do my best!
> I have had a lot of request to do a blog about my rings, I do 2 kinds of rings. The Lamination style and the Bentwood style, this blog is on the Lamination style. This ring is made out of Cocobolo, Brass and has a Mother- of-Pearl inlay.
> ...


Thank you, Edward! It was my pleasure.


----------



## woodsmithshop (Sep 10, 2008)

WoodenFrog said:


> *Making a Lamination Style Wearable Wooden Ring! With Inlay!*
> 
> Hi Everyone, this is my first time trying to do a blog. So please bear with me, I'll do my best!
> I have had a lot of request to do a blog about my rings, I do 2 kinds of rings. The Lamination style and the Bentwood style, this blog is on the Lamination style. This ring is made out of Cocobolo, Brass and has a Mother- of-Pearl inlay.
> ...


great job, I wondered how those were done, my concern though is about the brass turning a finger green, does the ca glue wear off, or can it withstand the wear on a finger?
I would also like to see how a bentwood ring is made.


----------



## WoodenFrog (Jun 4, 2010)

WoodenFrog said:


> *Making a Lamination Style Wearable Wooden Ring! With Inlay!*
> 
> Hi Everyone, this is my first time trying to do a blog. So please bear with me, I'll do my best!
> I have had a lot of request to do a blog about my rings, I do 2 kinds of rings. The Lamination style and the Bentwood style, this blog is on the Lamination style. This ring is made out of Cocobolo, Brass and has a Mother- of-Pearl inlay.
> ...


Hello Smitty, The glue stays on pretty darn well, I use 8-10 coats of the CA glue. I really have had no problems I bath and swim with mine, wash dishes wash hands. Only thing I have a concern about is harsh chemicals like hand sanitizer. 
Yeah, I still have not got around to making the blog on the Bentwoods( Sorry)
Maybe you could ask Shannon at Bentwood Jewelry and designs here on LJ's Right now she seems to be the master Queen on here, her stuff is awesome.
Check her out,thanks…Robert


----------



## scrollsaw (Nov 6, 2007)

WoodenFrog said:


> *Making a Lamination Style Wearable Wooden Ring! With Inlay!*
> 
> Hi Everyone, this is my first time trying to do a blog. So please bear with me, I'll do my best!
> I have had a lot of request to do a blog about my rings, I do 2 kinds of rings. The Lamination style and the Bentwood style, this blog is on the Lamination style. This ring is made out of Cocobolo, Brass and has a Mother- of-Pearl inlay.
> ...


Thank you very much Robert


----------



## WoodenFrog (Jun 4, 2010)

WoodenFrog said:


> *Making a Lamination Style Wearable Wooden Ring! With Inlay!*
> 
> Hi Everyone, this is my first time trying to do a blog. So please bear with me, I'll do my best!
> I have had a lot of request to do a blog about my rings, I do 2 kinds of rings. The Lamination style and the Bentwood style, this blog is on the Lamination style. This ring is made out of Cocobolo, Brass and has a Mother- of-Pearl inlay.
> ...


No problem Todd!


----------



## rusticandy (Sep 26, 2008)

WoodenFrog said:


> *Making a Lamination Style Wearable Wooden Ring! With Inlay!*
> 
> Hi Everyone, this is my first time trying to do a blog. So please bear with me, I'll do my best!
> I have had a lot of request to do a blog about my rings, I do 2 kinds of rings. The Lamination style and the Bentwood style, this blog is on the Lamination style. This ring is made out of Cocobolo, Brass and has a Mother- of-Pearl inlay.
> ...


THanks for the blog! I'll have to give this a try!


----------

